# Hand Forged Holdfasts



## Vulcan Ironworks (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone out there use Holdfasts? If so, I sell high-quality hand forged holdfasts that work VERY well. I use them in my own shop on a daily basis. Contact me for more information! There's a picture in the catalogue on my website, vulcanironworks.us

Ryan Smith
Vulcan Ironworks Colorado
vulcanironworks.us

[email protected]
970-518-5266


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

What dia. are you using for the holdfasts? To me, the dia looks too small for heavy bench work.?


----------



## Vulcan Ironworks (Dec 5, 2011)

1/2 inch. It holds my 4x4x24 to my 3/4 benchtop just fine for chisel work, but may not work for everyone.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I use 9/16 and they have not failed me yet, and I use them for everything...even glue-ups.But to buy one seems crazy as it only takes 20 mins to make one,and everyone has an old tire iron laying around....they are the absolute best steel to use for one


----------

